# Ghost shrimp babies, or something else?



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

ok so I have a 20 gallon tank with only ghost shrimp and snails in it, and I know that two of the shrimp are pregnant right now, and that there has been another unrecorded birth in the tank due to the existance of a very young ghost shrimp I spotted yesterday but have been unable to locate since (I believe hes probably hiding out in the plants). When watching my tank last night I noticed that there are a number of very very small things hanging out on the glass of my tank, they never ever move at a slow pace, instead they jerk around, jumping foreward a number of millimeters-centemeters at a time. They are so small that even with a magnifying glass I can only make out that they seem to have a body and some form of tail part, as well as (on some) two large eyes set on the outside of their head on what I assume must be short stalks. The thing is that they are only about the size of half (or in some cases a 3rd) the size of the D on a dime, or one of the eggs inside my ghost shrimp. Do you think these could be infant ghost shrimp, and do the eggs remain inside the ghost shrimp for a time after her infants have hatched because one of the females seems to be a bit deflated in her egg sack but I can still see eggs inside of it.

I also know that I have a Planaria infestation at the moment, are these related to them in some way?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

lol weird. i have the same thing. lil round buggers that jump around and act like shrimps but arent shrimps. seem to come from my rainbow shrimps. am guessing they are shrimplets larve.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

hmm so mine havent really changed in size very much since I last posted this, which leads me to draw the conclusion that they may not be shrimplets... how bout you Eluviet, have yourse grown at all?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

They probably are shrimp larvae. Most species of "ghost shrimp" won't reproduce successfully in aquariums because the larvae need salt water to survive, then gradually transitioned back to fresh. There are a few that don't need SW, but the adults will prey on the larvae, so it's uncommon for any to actually become recognizable young shrimp. 
If you want a tankful of shrimp go with red cherry or crystal red shrimp (depending on your water parameters,) you can keep hundreds of them in a planted 20 w/out any problems. A dozen or so to start can become a tankful in a matter of several months once the first round of young start reproducing too.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Ive heard of other species of shrimp being improperly sold as ghost shrimp (due to there being a number of species who look VERY similar and are all clear) but I know that my shrimp CAN reproduce in my tank as I have one infant shrimp who is alive and well.

as for cherry reds or crystal reds I actualy intend to put a few (probably no more than 3 or 4) into my 20 gallon allong with my ghosts, but I cant seem to find them, so it looks like ill be buying them over the net eventualy.


----------

